# Eclipse kits and lighting.



## JerryB (May 4, 2005)

Is the lighting sufficent in a 29 gallon delux kit to keep a medium demanding planted tank using DIY co2, and dosing ferts?

I know they use t8 bulbs and I have been told that you can replace them with 6.5k or 6.7k lights (t8) is this true?


----------



## owengibson (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a 15 gallon eclipse planted tank and I like it, plants dont seem to mind either!


----------

